# Orange bus timetable



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody know where I can download a new time table for the L2 (from July)

Thanks

It's not on the bus


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Can you tell us where you are in Spain exactly?


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Can you tell us where you are in Spain exactly?


Sorry I thought there was only one L2, I'm in Benalmadena Costa


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

snr-fred said:


> Sorry I thought there was only one L2, I'm in Benalmadena Costa


try here

Benalmadena buses & bus routes


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

snr-fred said:


> Sorry I thought there was only one L2, I'm in Benalmadena Costa


There is probably an L2 in every town and city in the country línea 2 = Line 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.ctsa-portillo.com/ima/pdf/benalmadena-urb.pdf?1f


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> http://www.ctsa-portillo.com/ima/pdf/benalmadena-urb.pdf?1f



Thanks Andy, will wait for this to be updated


----------

